# Yellow surge area on map



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi guys,
Just started plus only. Going great, 2 hours not a single pax but... I don't know where to hang around L.A. to get PAX :-( Anyways, I noticed a yellow area on the map, guess it means surge. Now since I am plus only, does the yellow area mean that Plus is surging or will it show even if X is surging?
Thanks!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Hi guys,
> Just started plus only. Going great, 2 hours not a single pax but... I don't know where to hang around L.A. to get PAX :-( Anyways, I noticed a yellow area on the map, guess it means surge. Now since I am plus only, does the yellow area mean that Plus is surging or will it show even if X is surging?
> Thanks!


_Just means Uber wants more cars in that area. Once you drive to that area,it will change back to normal_


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's the great scam. Chasing Surge or highlighted areas never result in a guaranteed fare.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't mean to chase it. I was just wondering. It's kinda hard to chase it anyways when it shows in the pacific ocean. What is it, people going to/from Catalina are bored and drop pins in the ocean and cause a surge? Lol


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

To Op, just to clarify - yellow isnt actually a surge. Neither is orange. The only surge area is the red one.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

yellow said:


> To Op, just to clarify - yellow isnt actually a surge. Neither is orange. The only surge area is the red one.


Thank you for making this clear, Yellow.


----------

